# Canon EOS 5D Mark III - Body Price At Announcement



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III - Body Price At Announcement?

Let's see which of you will be right ;D


----------



## alberto (Feb 28, 2012)

hope for Canon the price will be not higher then 2700.00 USD, then they will sell good. Kit with the 24-105 maybe 3500.00USD.


----------



## erakepio (Feb 28, 2012)

dont think it'll be as low as $2700. I'd probably $3000 for the body and then $3500 with the kit lens. Seems a sensible guess I'd say.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think so. The kit lens normally is around $1100 and when bought with the 5D it comes down to $800. I don't think they'll give more than the $300 discount.

Eg. $2700 body = $3500 kit *OR* $3000 body = $3800 kit


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I will go for TBA, even though I voted 3300.00. Can I find out from you guys, is the price on B&H consider the lowest available? I.e 2,399 for 5dmk2 on B&H consider street price or somewhere else is lower.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 28, 2012)

The MSRP of the most anxiously awaited Camera of all time... I'm going with $3500, do I win one if I'm right?


----------



## triggermike (Feb 28, 2012)

Body only . . . . $2999.00


----------



## Del (Feb 28, 2012)

European prices tend to be higher than elsewhere, that is the same amount as in the USA but with the US$ swapped for a € instead, so 3 grand over here (for body only) will price all of the 'enthusiasts' out of the market. It has to be priced in euros no more than 1 grand above current 'new' 5D MKii prices that puts a ceiling of 2700.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know where the rumor of $3500 really came from. Even keeping in mind that the 5D3 is going to be incredible, charging nearly double is asking too much and would probably take many potential 5D3 buyers out the market. 

$2700 - $3000 (max)


----------



## K-amps (Feb 28, 2012)

Canon has recently charged a bit less for bodies than we have estimated for the 1dx and the 5dii, both were priced less than their replacements. the economy is weak, the last they want to do is overprice the 5d3 when the 5d2 is about 95% capable of the what the rumor'ed 5d3 is anyway.... and the 5d2 will probably goto $1999.00 soon, so $3500 would be a stretch.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> I don't know where the rumor of $3500 really came from. Even keeping in mind that the 5D3 is going to be incredible, charging nearly double is asking too much and would probably take many potential 5D3 buyers out the market.
> 
> $2700 - $3000 (max)



$3500 may be too much for you, but what makes you think it's too much for everyone else? Sure I'd love the thing to be $1500, but I'm trying to be realistic. The first batch is going to sell before it even hits the shelves, why should Canon not take advantage of that? Out of the kindness of it's multi-billion-dollar heart?


----------



## CanonLITA (Feb 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> I don't think so. The kit lens normally is around $1100 and when bought with the 5D it comes down to $800. I don't think they'll give more than the $300 discount.
> 
> Eg. $2700 body = $3500 kit *OR* $3000 body = $3800 kit



My point exactly. I'd love to see it at $2,700 ($3,500 w/ 24-105), but I'm afraid it will be $3,000. In the latter case, what we take from the $3,500 rumor? If it only was $3,500 for the kit w/ NEW 50 1.4 ;D


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 28, 2012)

$2700 makes sense ($3500 with kit).


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos  | NY Wedding Photos


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 28, 2012)

BlueMixWhite said:


> I think I will go for TBA, even though I voted 3300.00. Can I find out from you guys, is the price on B&H consider the lowest available? I.e 2,399 for 5dmk2 on B&H consider street price or somewhere else is lower.



I have been doing a lot of research on pricing over the last several months, as this will be my first full-frame camera (I was considering the markII until I realized markIII was coming). I have to admit that when I started I did not even know what "gray market" was. I know that B&H will match any price that is listed from a canon authorized seller and their customer service is amazing, so I won't buy anywhere else personally. I found that every price under what they offered was either gray market or used. I don't know if this helps, but it was helpful for me :


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 28, 2012)

Wouldn't a better poll be "At which price might you purchase a 5D3 within the next 6 months?" 

If they could sell it with kit lens for $3500 Canuck Bucks or less, I could probably swing it this year. If not, it's either get another Rebel or sit the purchase out for at least another 12 months...


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> $3500 may be too much for you, but what makes you think it's too much for everyone else? Sure I'd love the thing to be $1500, but I'm trying to be realistic. The first batch is going to sell before it even hits the shelves, why should Canon not take advantage of that? Out of the kindness of it's multi-billion-dollar heart?



Just because strong initial demand makes it possible to inflate the price does not mean the manufacturer _will_ inflate the price. Such a practice carries a high risk of bad PR.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

BlueMixWhite said:


> I think I will go for TBA, even though I voted 3300.00. Can I find out from you guys, is the price on B&H consider the lowest available? I.e 2,399 for 5dmk2 on B&H consider street price or somewhere else is lower.



For the most part Adorama and BH alternate at being the lowest depending on the day/incentives/etc... adorama offers more "kit's" and incentives at times which may make the same price purchase more valuable, but only you can weigh how much it's worth to you... I bought my 5d2/24-105 kit from adorama for $2990 including grip, extra battery, case, etc where both bh and regular adoramas 5ds/24-105 kit were both selling for $3200... But between the two of them, you have a good baseline to make an educated purchase.


----------



## CanonLITA (Feb 28, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> For the most part Adorama and BH alternate at being the lowest depending on the day/incentives/etc... adorama offers more "kit's" and incentives at times which may make the same price purchase more valuable, but only you can weigh how much it's worth to you... I bought my 5d2/24-105 kit from adorama for $2990 including grip, extra battery, case, etc where both bh and regular adoramas 5ds/24-105 kit were both selling for $3200... But between the two of them, you have a good baseline to make an educated purchase.



I would also say they continuously track each other. At canonpricewatch.com you will notice that whenever one has the *lowest* price one day, the other tends to align the next day. They don't want to leave nothing on the table either, so it also works the other way around: whenever one has the *higher* price one day, the other tends to align the next day. This is the reason why is not unusual they "swap" prices..


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I think the list is more likely to be in the $3500 range, unless Canon feels that its getting too close to the price of the 1Dx. That price will probably be pretty close to street until near/after the olympics. Then the street price may come crashing down to the mid/upper 2k range.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd easily pay $3,500 for a FF 22MP body with 7fps burst rate and a 61pt AF system. It's like a 5D with 7D sickness. Win-win!

If it's $3499 or less - and is indeed the specs I just listed above - I'll be ordering one the first day preorders are accepted. 

WANT!


----------



## SebSic (Feb 28, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> I'd easily pay $3,500 for a FF 22MP body with 7fps burst rate and a 61pt AF system. It's like a 5D with 7D sickness. Win-win!
> 
> If it's $3499 or less - and is indeed the specs I just listed above - I'll be ordering one the first day preorders are accepted.
> 
> WANT!



But the real question is : will you buy it if 5D III price is ONLY $2800 ?
Cause I will buy it too, but it will be easier for me if it costs only $2800 and not 3500 ...


----------



## LACityPhotoCom (Feb 28, 2012)

I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too? 

Leave it up to your camera to pick your focus points and you will end up lots of throw away shots. 

It's just another fear-tactic designed by the marketing dept. at Canon (or any other company for that matter) into making you feel your current gear is obsolete. Even the 5D Classic is WAY more than enough (WAY WAY WAY more) for the vast majority of users. I had a 5D Classic since 2005 and JUST recently sold it for a 5D2. Although the 5D2 is great, I kind of regret the switch. I wasn't expecting a bump in image quality, I just wanted it for the video capability. The 100% increase in file size and all the software updates I had to do to support it just was a hassle. 

I am glad that Canon is keeping it at 22MP. Last thing we need is a MP war with Nikon.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2012)

Seems like quite a bit of optimism here, when the approximate $3,500 is rated CR3. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Canon brings it a little closer to the D800, but doubt it will go as low as some people are hoping for. Keeping the 5DII in the lineup and dropping the price may be Canon's way of saying: "if you can't afford the latest model, we have this really good one available for $1,200 less."


----------



## scubasteve03 (Feb 28, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> 
> Leave it up to your camera to pick your focus points and you will end up lots of throw away shots.
> 
> ...



I don't think you know very much about photography. Focus and recompose is not a possible in MANY situations. Have you ever shot sports? How are you going to compose your pictures if you use center point in every shot. Have you ever shot with a 1.4 or 1.2 lens? Focus and recompose is going to get you very inconsistent results and many OOF images. No one is making you upgrade. It's called technology, it will always be advancing. Some people like to have more options.
And having 61 AF points doesn't mean the camera is going to select your AF point automatically unless you tell it to. It's great for BIF. Upgrading a 4 year old camera is not a "fear-tactic designed by the marketing dept. at Canon."


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 28, 2012)

scubasteve03 said:


> LACityPhotoCom said:
> 
> 
> > I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> ...



+1

I have to agree with ScubaSteve here. Using the center point to obtain focus, and then recompose the image can yield disastrous results at very wide apertures when shallow DOFs are being implemented. I was trying to find a link to the Canon tutorial video I saw on this very subject about a year or so ago. It was was a great lecture series where Rudy Winston of Canon demonstrated in his powerpoint how even the slightest re-aiming of the lens (after locking focus) can put the subject inches, or even feet, outside of the focal plane. The video was titled "_A Look at the Canon Autofucus System_" and was part of B&H Photo's lecture series - but it looks like it disappeared when B&H revamped their website.

Even though the video is unavailable, there are plenty of articles that address this topic:

http://improvephotography.com/216/photography-focus-recompose-compose-portrait/
http://visual-vacations.com/Photography/focus-recompose_sucks.htm

That said, I do agreed that in _some_ instances, focusing-and-recomposing can work, but in many situations it is generally considered poor practice. Regardless, making blanket statements like "that's how any serious photographer shoots", shows you just don't know that much about photography. It also makes it difficult to take any other part of your post seriously.


----------



## Fandongo (Feb 28, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > $3500 may be too much for you, but what makes you think it's too much for everyone else? Sure I'd love the thing to be $1500, but I'm trying to be realistic. The first batch is going to sell before it even hits the shelves, why should Canon not take advantage of that? Out of the kindness of it's multi-billion-dollar heart?
> ...



It can't get bad PR regardless of price. Preorders will overflow in a matter of minutes... even if it was $4000 body only.

All video people are salivating over this update, tired of "video" cameras being awful for video, 4x (to 100x) the price, and 5x the needed size.

Artifacts finally removed, rolling shutter reduced... This will be the best possible camera for the purposes of 99.5% of the people who need video.

The .5% will be resolved with 4k/global shutter/raw(or at least full HDMI out).

All these people have been waiting very (im)patiently for Canon to stop releasing the exact same camera - 7d (t2i, t3i, 60d). They will swarm to this. Production facilities will buy large quantities, because they're still relatively dirt cheap.

Also, I expect Chris Dodd will personally be buying up several mass shipments just to defecate on in a misguided attempt to save Hollywood.


----------



## Cinnamon (Feb 28, 2012)

While I agree that $3,500 is a lot, I wouldn't be surprised if that is in fact the MSRP. Whatever bad publicity Canon gets will immediately be overshadowed by the loyal customers who will flock to buy it, regardless of price. Just think back to how tech columnists talked negatively about the iPad for essentially being a gigantic iPod Touch, and not really something revolutionary that could replace a computer. 3 years later, iPad sales are stronger than ever. While people often don't _need_ expensive technology, they certainly want it!


----------



## ttmphotography (Feb 28, 2012)

So, it's a 7D with Full frame for about $2,000 more than the 7D. Canon has to be laughing all the way to the bank with this one!


----------



## dedrick427 (Feb 28, 2012)

So much negativity! I just want my 5DMkIII or 5DMkII... either one and I'd be giggly as a f-ing school girl. I've been saving up for the 5DMkII, and now that I have this saved-up monies anf a MkIII could be around the corner!?!?! I even have lens for the camera that I don't own yet. Eitherway I go, I know I'll be annoyingly happy. Whether it's a 18MP, 22MP or a bazilionawesomepixels with three popup flashes- don't care. I don't have time for such negativity when there are awesome pictures to be taken! )


----------



## rumorzmonger (Feb 28, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> 
> Leave it up to your camera to pick your focus points and you will end up lots of throw away shots.



Al the pros are nodding in agreement with this comment, and all the noobies are in denail... LOL


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 28, 2012)

dedrick427 said:


> with three popup flashes



I will take nothing less than 3 pop up flashes ---and i want them to extend like the clip on book reading lights! 

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## MaGiL (Feb 28, 2012)

$2700 makes sense to me, so i guess (hope) introduction to $3000 with price drop to $2700 within 6 months. $ price will be euro price as well here in Holland.


----------



## jon_charron (Feb 28, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> LACityPhotoCom said:
> 
> 
> > I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> ...



That's an interesting comment. I guess all the BIF, sports and action photographers making money out there with 7D's, 1D's etc. aren't pros. It's a certainly possible to shoot action with a 5D, but you get a lot more keepers with a better AF system.

And don't think that having a great AF system does all the work for you either. Technique is still critical. You still have to be able to pull the camera up and have the subject in the veiwfinder instantly. Sometimes you need to start wide and zoom in as you track and frame. You need to know what settings to use and when to use them. It's not as easy as many think. A few weeks ago, I stopped in La Jolla to do an interview and some guys with $10,000 lenses and bad ass bodies convinced me I had to shoot the pelicans which where in mating plumage. In 20 minutes I had a bunch of keepers, and they were uptight that I was getting so many great shots with a 7D and 70-200 2.8 IS II, while they struggled with their own rigs. 25 years of shooting helps, but so does the AF of the 7D. As a team, the camera and I pulled off some good shots. It would have been much more difficult with the 5D. Sure, I probably would have been able to make it work, but why bother? Having a 7D or better quality AF system on a full frame body would be so nice to have, which is why after having $18,000 of gear stolen, I'm seriously thinking about switching to the Nikon D800.


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 28, 2012)

Exactly this



> The EOS 5D Mark II will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $2,699iii. It will additionally be offered in a kit version with Canon's EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $3,499iv.


----------



## ew20 (Feb 28, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> 
> Leave it up to your camera to pick your focus points and you will end up lots of throw away shots.



For me, it's not the 61-points that are important, but the accuracy of the new system. I love The 5DmkII, but its AF is a definite weakness. It tends to hunt in low light and isn't great with objects in motion. Of course the 5DII isn't a sports or action camera, but it is one of the better low light performers. The ISO is very good, but the AF system is not on the same level. On the plus side, it's made me a wizard at manual focus in low light.


----------



## whoaaa (Feb 28, 2012)

LACityPhotoCom said:


> I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?



Center-point focus and recompose. For everything. lol ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bbe (Feb 28, 2012)

http://improvephotography.com/216/photography-focus-recompose-compose-portrait/

Reading this article makes it sound like a mirakel to make a focused picture with the 5D mark II with its only 9 af-points.....


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

If it's up to $3000 then I think they will phase out the 5D2. If more eg. $3500, I think they'll keep the 5D2 out for quite some time as at $1999 it's truly a great deal.


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

Focus and recompose wouldn't be so much of an issue, if the camera did some simple math - worked out distance to subject when focused, and the angle, then worked out how much to correct the focus for the recomposed position (doesn't one of the Canon's do this already?)


----------



## biggles_no1 (Feb 29, 2012)

whoaaa said:


> LACityPhotoCom said:
> 
> 
> > I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> ...



Absolutely. That's exactly what I do now, and it is how I have always done it. In the film days when I didn't have autofocus I used the split screen circle to focus and recompose. One focus point, (and it wasn't even a cross hair type either)  In all honesty if they made a split screen for my 40D I would never have to rely on autofocus at all   

But I would still upgrade to a 5DIII, subject to price, because the high iso performance should hopefully be even better etc but I wouldn't be to sad to upgrade to a 5DII.

Jason


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (Feb 29, 2012)

With the specs that are being most frequently bandied about right now, I predict $2999-- maybe a little less, but not more.

And in the unlikely (my view) event it's priced at $3500, Canon will be making a big pricing blunder unless the thing has the 1X AF system and well over 6FPS.


----------



## Sharper100 (Mar 1, 2012)

$2,700 Body only, $3,500 kit price with 24-105/f4 L IS II = Dominate the market ;D


----------



## MichaelB4U (Mar 1, 2012)

I will be taking a hard look @ the price comparision with the New Nikon 800 firmlly in my sights.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

whoaaa said:


> LACityPhotoCom said:
> 
> 
> > I see absolutely no point to upgrade to a 5D3. Especially for a $1,000+ price increase. 61-point AF system? Who cares? Who shoots with multiple points anyway? Center-point focus and recompose. That's how any serious photographer shoots anyway. Do people want their cameras to compose their shots for them too?
> ...



it doesn't work with AI servo  :'(


----------

